# Stilts



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

Thinking I'd like to give stilts a try. Can anyone suggest a decent brand or type for a beginner? I'd rather not spend a crazy amount of money in case I can't use them. Nothing tall, just to get me to a 8 or 9 ft wall.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Be very careful on stilts. A couple painters I know tried them only to break a leg. Literally.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

Marshallton cost $350-550. 18-30" adjustable height should work. I only think they are worth using if you are going to cut high all day. I got pretty good before I got out of commercial and you can make time on them. Almost fell twice, both times stepped on a screw, wall caught me once, ground man the second. Knees always bent, lift legs higher than you normally would to step. The were fun but as CD said dangerous.


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

Durastiltz are the best on the market. Marshalltowns suck. You may wanna try out a set before you purchase. You will know if ya can walk them in about 30 seconds.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

Boco said:


> Durastiltz are the best on the market. Marshalltowns suck. You may wanna try out a set before you purchase. You will know if ya can walk them in about 30 seconds.


Thanks for mentioning the durastiltz. It's been 10 years since I've used them and thought marshallton was the brand we used but it was durastiltz.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

MIZZOU said:


> Thinking I'd like to give stilts a try. Can anyone suggest a decent brand or type for a beginner? I'd rather not spend a crazy amount of money in case I can't use them. Nothing tall, just to get me to a 8 or 9 ft wall.


if you can get the vBulletin search engine to work, there have been some very useful discussions about stilts. The best brand and all the safety aspects you NEED to be concerned about.

here are just a few

http://www.painttalk.com/f2/how-cut-ceiling-line-fast-without-ladder-29069/

http://www.painttalk.com/f2/stilt-not-stilt-question-27739/

I know there have been more


----------



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

Thanks guys. My biggest concern with them would be walking on drop cloths. This time of year when college lets out is apartment season. We have a couple units of 120+ that usually produce 20-30 repaints. Thought it'd be nice to stay high and cut in the ceilings with them. I'll do some more looking and may give it a go. Thanks again


----------



## Gracobucks (May 29, 2011)

Make sure your allowed to have them on site before you buy them. I know in Ontario Canada they have been banned from job site for years. Never heard nothing about Manitoba, but haven't seen a pair on site for a couple of years now. Don't know what the safety laws are in the States.

Another common injury with them is broken wrists. Know a few tapers that were out for awhile because of them. Please be careful


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

Stiltz and drops don't really mix. Really only for new construction. Once the floors are in then stiltz may not be your best option. I have owned more then a half dozen pairs and if you want the best go with Magnesium Durastilts with gorilla straps. I don't tape much any more but when I level 5 my ceilings anything under 15ft and its going to be stiltz. I don't push bakers or staging around when skimming. Just too slow.


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

Anyway when you do get stiltz make sure to read the instructions and get them adjusted to fit. I am 6'4" there is no way my leg straps will be comfortable for anyone under 6'. I also like to be leaning forward at all times. Some people like them level or tilted slightly to the back. Get them dialed and you will hardly notice you have them on.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Gracobucks said:


> Make sure your allowed to have them on site before you buy them. I know in Ontario Canada they have been banned from job site for years. Never heard nothing about Manitoba, but haven't seen a pair on site for a couple of years now. Don't know what the safety laws are in the States.
> 
> Another common injury with them is broken wrists. Know a few tapers that were out for awhile because of them. Please be careful


The ban in Ontario was lifted some time ago.


We've had several pairs and have used the for years, I'll try to check the brands next time at at the shop.

Working on drops does take an extra layer of caution, as do stairs.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Another option that will cut time and improve safety is the simple plank, or even baker staging with wheels


----------



## DiasDePlaya (Apr 9, 2015)

I have the only stilts that I can find here in Chile, they are Chinese, really no brand, and are excellent, I'm very happy with them. Is necessary to practice some before do real work, start at the lower level and increase the height as you feel comfortable. I use them in the harder setup, this way is easier to stay quiet but harder to walk.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

Your knee will thank you in the long run if you go to some thing like a perry scaffolding. Own two one of the smaller sets and one of the larger sets. We use them from carrying every thing in the job. The small one is nice for when thing are tight where the large one is go for higher area or open halls. For the 9 to 10 high I have add a extra plank to mine if I need to go higher than two steps. And climb it like a ladder. Don't like to do a lot at the 9+ off it.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

I can't remember the last time I used em. Popcorn ceilings-they were great for draping walls. With a lot of ceilings u know a whole floor. New construction.

But repaints? Conventional cutting in? Eeeh I don't think so. Not worth it imo. And so they sit. Up there.

But walking on em s easy, no big deal. I guess you could fall. About as easy, or as hard as falling off of a ladder is, or a bycicle. For that matter. Yeh, think of it as riding a bike. Ur not gonna just fall. Something has to happen. Somebody else did something to cause ur crash if it happened. They are a pretty stable ride really.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

The only time I fell was when I was horsing around


----------

